# Schwinn American Flyer



## marching_out (Apr 5, 2017)

Picked this up a few weeks ago. It is a couple of bikes thrown together. The frame is dated 1953 and was originally green then painted red. Red fenders were thrown on it. Rims are S-2. Nice green grips. Don't know if the chain guard is original.

I looked through the Schwinn catalogs attempting to get an idea of what this thing is. Is American Flyer the brand? And if so what is the model? Any info would be great.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 5, 2017)

marching_out said:


> Picked this up a few weeks ago. It is a couple of bikes thrown together. The frame is dated 1953 and was originally green then painted red. Red fenders were thrown on it. Rims are S-2. Nice green grips. Don't know if the chain guard is original.
> 
> I looked through the Schwinn catalogs attempting to get an idea of what this thing is. Is American Flyer the brand? And if so what is the model? Any info would be great.View attachment 446836View attachment 446837View attachment 446838View attachment 446839



Whatever it is....it's cool just the same!


----------

